# A few snaps



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! What a gorgeous pup!! Lovely pics


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

gorgeous dogs , your pup's eyes are a really lovely colour.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gorgeous looking pups


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

What an incredible looking pup! Love his chocolate coat with the stripes! Is he a Labradoodle?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> What an incredible looking pup! Love his chocolate coat with the stripes! Is he a Labradoodle?


He is a Labradoodle , yes - an ASD


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

The little one in the first picture looks like he has been knitted. He is lovely.


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Gorgeous dogs, that last photo is just beautiful x


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Your puppy is beautiful.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry but I'm confused..... How do you get a merle labradoodle? As poodles and labs don't have merle.


----------



## muddy_dragon (Sep 25, 2010)

Stunning photos and wonderful looking dogs


----------



## poppy2714 (Nov 13, 2014)

What a stunning dog!! How did you get that colouring?!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

poppy2714 said:


> What a stunning dog!! How did you get that colouring?!


After investigation it appears that they breed Labradors and poodles together with a sprinkle of Australian Shepherd . So basically they are Labrador x poodle x Australian Shepherd.


----------

